# Blinker/Pi/Bruno OLL with some Air Jeff



## teller (Apr 17, 2011)

Alg is standard:

*R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

:O Nice.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to use these same tricks. they were fun but I've found that my fingers are faster than my wrists.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty cool, how fast can you do this? I can do about 0.8x with pretty normal fingertricks


----------

